# Bikes with Trailers



## mknash (3 Feb 2010)

My boss is thinking of getting a bike for lugging of small equipment and boxes of paper around campus.

Anybody know anything on this subject? recommend any makes?

Ideally we want something with a fixed rather than removable trailer.


----------



## Gareth (3 Feb 2010)

Hi Martin.

I've sent you a private message.

Regards

Gareth.


----------



## ufkacbln (3 Feb 2010)

How much paper?

Howzabout an old tradesman's bike?

I have a Pashley Delibike for exactly this type of use..

Easier than a trailer, and more convenient

There are also other options such as the Burrows 8Freight or any of the other workbikes


----------



## mknash (4 Feb 2010)

We would be talking several boxes of paper, not just a few fliers, also small printers and spares for printers.

I will search more for "workbikes" though someone else aslo mentionned 8freight, 

thanks all


----------



## Arch (4 Feb 2010)

8freight well worth a look, if you have the dosh. Couriers here in York use one for exactly 'boxes of paper'... And it rides just like a normal bike, you hardly notice the length.

Or there's the load in front option like a long john or Bakfiets type thing. They can be more noticably different to steer, although you get used to it quickly.


----------



## arallsopp (11 Feb 2010)

Not necessarily advocating the shop, but there's a fair amount of information available at: http://bikefix.co.uk/index.php?unique=4ee2691d3015ad85215ec84d2c1e5716&get_ol_id=7#a


----------



## ufkacbln (11 Feb 2010)

mknash said:


> We would be talking several boxes of paper, not just a few fliers, also small printers and spares for printers.
> 
> I will search more for "workbikes" though someone else aslo mentionned 8freight,
> 
> thanks all



Useful site


----------



## hubgearfreak (11 Feb 2010)

Cunobelin said:


> Useful site



you rotton devil. i've come over all aspirational now


----------



## ufkacbln (12 Feb 2010)

I love to annoy help


----------



## bonk man (18 Feb 2010)

My mate has knocked a trailer up out of 2 scrap mountain bikes and some odds of steel tube out of the scrap bin, heavy duty but weighs very little, I can carry it easily on my shoulder if I am taking it down the side of the house. 
I estimate it could manage 100kg and tow ok at that.
I lugged some stuff to the charity shop on it a couple of days ago, 3 large bags of clothes and curtains, no problem up or down hills. Great design and cost very little. An easy to remove shackle as well.. 
I will try and post a pic soon.


----------



## mickle (18 Feb 2010)

A second-hand child carrying trailer might be a good option, they come with a waterproof roof, have plenty of space, decent weight rating and fold flat for storage. Just remove the seats.


----------



## Yellow Fang (18 Feb 2010)

I used to have a trailer, which I used for lugging camping gear, and cycling things down to the tip. It used to attach to one of the chain-stays. I can't remember the model, but I had two main problems with it: 1) the clamp tended to work loose, and 2) it would tip over from time to time. A BOB Yak or something similar, which attaches to your bike with an axle skewer, would seem more secure.


----------

